# What movies have you recently watched?



## David Baxter PhD

Tammy
Melissa McCarthy and Susan Sarandon comedy. Some salty language but funny and poignant. 

Jersey Boys
A Clint Eastwood production but he isn't in the movie. A quasi-documentary about the 50s and 60s group Franki Valli and the Four Seasons. Well done docudrama. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Kill the Messenger  - exciting biographical drama, Gary Webb / CIA / Contra thing. Jeremy Renner was great.

Nightcrawler, incredibly  performed by Jake Gyllenhaal. Very dark though.

Guardians of the Galaxy - fantastic. I don't wanna say 'the new Star Wars'... maybe more like if Star Wars shared a house with Joss Whedon and a bunch of Disney or Pixar characters. Maybe more fun / zany ingredients rather than quite so much of that 'epic / operatic ' feel of Star Wars. Great characters and themes though.


----------



## heatherly

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

"The Hundred Foot Journey" about two different people owning restaurants across the street from each other. Takes place i India. Very good and funny. Even "Chef" was good and funny.

And if you like westerns, well, I don't, but we just rented "Shoot First and Pray You Live." It was actually a very good creative, as in, artsy, movie.


----------



## making_art

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Went to the big screen to see the latest - Night at the Museum. Very entertaining. So sad to see Robin Williams in his last role before his death. :sob2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Who Are You?
Owen Wilson and Zach Galifianakos or whatever his name is plus Amy Poehler. Expected a light comedy but it is more than that and more interesting than that. An offbeat movie but worth watching. Zach G coming to terms with his bipolar disorder and his lifelong friend Owen Wilson having some difficulty accepting the new tamer version of his friend while struggling with his own life goal issues.


----------



## PrincessX

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

I also like "Kill the Messenger" and I thought "Guardians of the Galaxy" is the new big hit. It is a family movie and the underage population loves it. 
I watched "The incredible Burt Wonderstone" yesterday and had a lot of fun with it, it is a comedy. Another favourite comedy is "At Middleton", it is really nice movie. I watched it during a 12 hrs flight and really loved it.

---------- Post Merged at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 03:22 PM ----------

On the same flight I also watched "Anna" - a nice thriller/drama. Highly recommended.


----------



## br350

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

I saw Unbroken and The Imitation Game (currently in theaters). Both are based on true stories and are set during World War II.  Unbroken was an amazing story of the strength of the human spirit. The fact that the story is true and that there is even MORE to it than was included in the movie is mind blowing. Puts life's troubles into perspective very quickly.

Imitation Game astounded me. I had no idea about the German Enigma coding system during World War II. For various reasons (don't want to detail with spoilers), this movie left me speechless, heart broken and astounded at the true history behind the winning of World War II.  I walked out of the theatre with many strong emotions. 

I also saw Fury with Brad Pitt. Another World War II based movie and, I believe, based on real events. It was a powerful and raw story, and I highly recommend it - all of these movies were well done and worth taking in.


----------



## Retired

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Last night we watched Quartet on Netflix, a Dustin Hoffman movie (producer / director) starring Maggie Smith.  It's a deliciously funny story about a retirement home for professional musicians with an underlying contentious love story.

Most of the supporting cast were retired professional musicians who perform throughout the movie within the context of the story.

It's an enjoyable lightweight feelgood movie.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

We have that movie waiting to watch. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## making_art

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

The Polar Express.   Fabulous movie to watch with a 5 yr old.


----------



## Retired

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

For a fun movie with some serious undertones related to social justice in Australia with aboriginal people in the sixties The Sapphires.  Surprise ending, cool music (Soul) about a group that were Australia's answer to the Supremes.  Be sure to stick around for the closing credits.

BTW read the IMDB goofs before watching the movie for some fun anachronisms!

Steve


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Movies I watched recently*



making_art said:


> The Polar Express.   Fabulous movie to watch with a 5 yr old.



Or a 50 year old....


----------



## making_art

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

The Imitation Game.......wow......


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Singin in the Rain. Woo!!!

 So many classics I've never watched! Gotta break out Google Play Movies and find em.


----------



## rurouni

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

_Red Dawn_


----------



## Retired

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

What did you like about Red Dawn and was it running on a TV station or on a streaming service?


----------



## rurouni

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Hi Steve. I watched it on shomi, a Canadian streaming service. I like war, dystopian, and underdog stories. _Red Dawn_ has it all.


----------



## GDPR

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Watched Me,Myself & Irene last night.It's been so long since I have seen it I forgot how funny it is.


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Only saw part of it, but channelsurfing came across Spitfire starring Katharine Hepburn. Really interesting and of course her performances are great. Will have to track it down and watch it properly....


----------



## rdw

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

I'm on vacation time and have watched four movies which is really unusual for me. I don't think I watched four movies over the past year. Watched - Spotlight, Room, Corner Gas - The Movie and A Few Good Men. I'm likely good for the next year :lol:


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Haha, good work R!  A Few Good Men, great film...

Good to hear what you've all been getting into...

On this topic, I have just now finished watching The Karate Kid.
............

...................for the very first time.

.............

😮😮😮.      😍😍😍

(I don't know how I've never seen it all this time)

I am grateful for this opportunity life has given me to realise that what I need to do with what I have left of my life is become a karate master.


----------



## GDPR

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

I watched "Tony Robbins:I Am Not Your Guru",on Netflix.It's a documentary,and it was not at all what I expected.I assumed it was going to expose him as a money hungry fraud or something.Instead,it was very moving and inspiring and I highly recommend it.


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Oh my gosh! I've got to watch it! I'm quite a fan of him.


----------



## making_art

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

I just got a copy of "Miss Potter" from the second hand store....I just love this movie.


----------



## GDPR

*Re: Movies I watched recently*



MHealthJo said:


> Oh my gosh! I've got to watch it! I'm quite a fan of him.



I was never really a fan before,but I am now.


----------



## making_art

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

"Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World" 
Fabulous movie!
Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World Movie Review (2003) | Roger Ebert


----------



## making_art

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

A Beautiful Mind

Just heart breaking!


----------



## desiderata

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

The Pianist

---------- Post Merged at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:49 AM ----------

It had a positive message though.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Movies I watched recently*



making_art said:


> A Beautiful Mind





desiderata said:


> The Pianist



Both outstanding movies.


----------



## desiderata

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Arrival


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

I'm so keen to see that one...


----------



## Retired

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Anyone watching Crown?


----------



## desiderata

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

It was good but was rated too high in my opinion.


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Arrival? Yeah, it's hard these days with the internet and social media sometimes isn't it, trying to work out how much of the 'hype' and 'buzz' about something to take seriously.


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Finally saw Dr. Strange. A good yarn about an interesting character, and fun sights to see, what I've come to expect from Marvel.


----------



## desiderata

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Lincoln
Complex man who carried an enormous weight.


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

Your Name - Beautiful, enthralling, moving, magical, joyful, stunning, stunning, stunning!


----------



## GDPR

*Re: Movies I watched recently*

I started watching "The Beaver" on Netflix yesterday,thinking it would probably be good since Jodie Foster and Mel Gibson are in it,but it seemed so stupid and strange that I turned it off after the first ten minutes or so.Today I decided to finish watching it and it was actually a really good movie with a really  good message.


----------



## GaryQ

Sometimes you need to eacape "reality" and hopefully get a whole lot of belly aching laughs at the same time 

For that reason I'm a big Pixar Fan. The Incredibles (2004) was one of my favorites.

Sequels are rarely better than the Original Movie but Incredibles II (2018) is. 
I laughed pretty much from start to the end. It's definitely on my to watch again list.

This is one of my favorite scenes - Jack Jack VS Racoon :


----------



## Palmer

Last week, we went to the movie "Avengers: EndGame"
And now with my wife, we watch the TV series "This Is Us"


----------



## GaryQ

I watched this movie tonight. I was touched.

*55 STEPS (2018) (IMDB)
*
​It's based on a true story. Helena Bonham Carter and Hillary Swank play the roles modestly and humbly yet at the same time there is brilliance in their modest and humble roles. I was touched. Maybe becuase I'm biased and outraged at the way mentally ill patients are treated by our society, and especially many mental care facilities. I love the way they bring forth the message that having a mental disability or illness does not mean you are unable to think intelligently. Sur It's hollywoodized as usual but yet contrary to most hollywood "based on true stories" it stays humble and true to the core of the 2 simple yet outstanding women that they portray and what those women accomplished legally to protect the rights of patients. I'll leave it at that. I give it a must watch.


----------

